# Keep out of it HFEA!



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Everytime I log on I see the advert for the HFEA Ethics and Law horizon scanning seminar, which is all about the HFEA trying to stick its nose into women seeking fertility treatment abroad. Often because they can't get donors over  here, because people don't want to donate, and why is this? Because of the HFEA rules about open donors...

How the HFEA must hate the fact that they can't control what women do if they go abroad. They will be wittering on about the dangers of treatment abroad. The biggest danger of treatment abroad is for the IVF racket in this country. When we go abroad we realise how badly we are treated here and how much we are ripped off. The HFEA can push off - they can't stop us going abroad, as much as they might want to. They should just butt out IMHO.   
Candee
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hear hear!


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I 3rd that!!

Loving the new pic of Bob, Miranda!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers, dear!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

ditto!


----------

